# Ibis Ripmo v1 Setup Recs??



## huenneks (6 mo ago)

I recently got a 2019 Ibis Ripmo with stock X2 and Factory 36 fork. I'm having a hard time getting the suspension dialed in and would love to know how others my size have their shocks setup (note, my rider weight is about 195lbs).


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

I know you asked for other riders' setups but you can also get some good info from Fox. I just went through this with a different rear shock and fork. There's a 4 digit code and a serial number written on the shock. You can enter in the Fox website and the documents will be listed for it. Very helpful. I got my bike dialed in after digging though the Fox documents.









Bike Help Center | FOX







www.ridefox.com





Float X2 tuning guide.


https://www.ridefox.com/dl/bike/605-00-165-FLOAT%20X2%20Tuning%20Guide-revA.pdf


.


----------

